
The Strange Origins of TrueCrypt - ComteDeLaFere
http://www.newyorker.com/news/news-desk/the-strange-origins-of-truecrypt-isiss-favored-encryption-tool
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11381625](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11381625)

------
noja
TrueCrypt isn't open source, it was freeware with the source available.

~~~
cyphar
It also wasn't free software, which is more important than if it was "open
source".

~~~
cpach
To be fair, Open Source is a well-defined term: [https://opensource.org/osd-
annotated](https://opensource.org/osd-annotated)

~~~
cyphar
"open source" is a well-defined term, but there's no logic behind the
definition (there's no reason why those 10 and only those 10 rules are
necessary for it to be "open source"). Free software has 4 very well-reasoned
rules that once you accept the 10 rules of "open source" fall out (as well as
a few others that aren't in the OSD).

